
Dupes and Duplicity - ca98am79
https://www.damninteresting.com/dupes-and-duplicity/
======
sjcsjc
Very enjoyable, if long, read, and a fascinating website I hadn't come across
before. Thanks for posting.

------
JamesCoyne
Audio for a number of Damn Interesting articles can be found on their podcast
feed.

------
louwrentius
I would recommend listening to this article on the podcast feed. Love the
site.

------
gfody
turns out Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle is historical fact, whodathunk?!

------
NotSammyHagar
Amazing story. This should be a serial tv show, many shocking twists and
turns.

------
hirundo
What a shame that women had such limited options in the eighteenth century.
Now days a woman with her skills can go into politics and become a great
success.

~~~
badrabbit
Or do the same thing. A scammer is a scammer, people don't become one because
they lack options, it's because they don't care how they harm others to have
what they want. Same goes for serial killers and murders and really nice
people, it's not a gender thing. But if you meant her seductive skills, it was
sexual in nature and did not work on women. I think these days, society is
still unfairly biased against women that appear seductive or too sexual in
politics/office, women have to walk a thin line of being attractice yet not
threatening or "slutty". Either way, who knows. Maybe she wouldn't need
seduction and she could be a successful hacker.

